# DS #XXXX: Dementium II (USA)



## granville (May 7, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6184^^


----------



## dinofan01 (May 7, 2010)

download here I come.


----------



## Brian117 (May 7, 2010)

Pwn...pwn...and even pwner....

Awesome! Hope it works on EDGE latest firmware...

Will get back to you.


----------



## ENDscape (May 7, 2010)

Awesome! thx for the info


----------



## Rayder (May 7, 2010)

About time.  I was getting antsy.

I saw in the nfo that it has save issues.  Hope the CycloDS runs it.....


----------



## Squadzilla (May 7, 2010)

Hoping it'll save on Cyclo. This should keep me entertained until I get my copy


----------



## granville (May 7, 2010)

And i may or may not have gotten the filesize wrong. Renegade Kid said they were using a card twice as big as their previous games, which would lead me to believe they mean a 1024Mbit card (128MB). We'll see when i can find a copy.


----------



## rikuumi (May 7, 2010)

first one was crappy


----------



## Civori (May 7, 2010)

Yes! Finally. This is one game that I cannot pirate. I have to go out and buy it after I try it


----------



## kadyome (May 7, 2010)

It was good.. enough... But not CRAPPY!!


----------



## papyrus (May 7, 2010)

now something worthwhile to play on the ds. hope it will work on edge.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 7, 2010)

Awesome. Been waiting for this!!!


----------



## geoflcl (May 7, 2010)

Save troubles?  Fantastic.  But hey, at least it's out.

Renegade Kid is more experienced now, and hopefully it'll show in this game.


----------



## Erizo (May 7, 2010)

kadyome said:
			
		

> It was good.. enough... But not CRAPPY!!



Seconded. Well... kinda nice, but not that awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too bad my ds got stolen a while ago, otherwise i'd be playing this.


----------



## Slave (May 7, 2010)

I still cant find anywhere to downloaded it.... oh well... guess I will wait for tomorrow morning... by that time, the reported problems will be fixed LOL Wanted to play it before bed time but guess I'll wait :-P


----------



## ayaka_fan (May 7, 2010)

I also can't find it anywhere but i've read it doesn't save on acekard 2i and clyclods


----------



## Chanser (May 7, 2010)

Just tested it on my CycloDS B.1 firmware, saving doesn't work and it has a lame Venom loader before the game loads.


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

alright got the game
i will test it on akaio 1.6 RC 2

chanser, you are right the screen sure is annoying! a cheat code for that if i could


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2010)

GOD! Im not even done with justice for all, T&T, bowsers inside story, spirit tracks, twewy, and now THIS??
Im so stressed!


----------



## dryo (May 7, 2010)

you have to be demented to play this game, it's freaking annoying!


----------



## ayaka_fan (May 7, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> alright got the game
> i will test it on akaio 1.6 RC 2
> 
> chanser, you are right the screen sure is annoying! a cheat code for that if i could



the game works on akaio??

I'm still searching for it but no luck, i hope one of my sources find it soon.


----------



## lolzed (May 7, 2010)

ayaka_fan said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


won't be up for (maybe) another hour.


Disk error code=-81 on YSMenu


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

sorry was busy making codes
will test it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





apparently.. it doesn't save on no$gba


----------



## q2k2k (May 7, 2010)

YES ITS HERE

must begin the no lifing process

curses, theres ap
edit again: curses its not ap but a save issue


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

ayaka_fan said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it boots on AKAIO 1.6RC2
but it doesn't save

THE SAVE DATA COULD NOT BE ACCESSED.
PLEASE TURN THE POWER OFF AND REINSERT THE DS CARD

this is the same message i gets from no$gba
the funny part is .. it actuall registers how many minutes i played


----------



## ayaka_fan (May 7, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ayaka_fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks for the update, i will try to find it and test it on other cards.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 7, 2010)

Huh. Can't find it. I'll just wait until it circulates teh interwebs a little more... so 24 hours.


----------



## Toa_235 (May 7, 2010)

oh crap more waiting


----------



## waffle1995 (May 7, 2010)

did anyone try it on Wood yet.
Cheat works better on Wood than my AKAIO


----------



## rockstar99 (May 7, 2010)

What are the controls like in this one?


----------



## ayaka_fan (May 7, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> where can i download it?
> ********** doesnt have it yet
> 
> 
> ...



Edit your post, you can't mention rom sites. And no, they don't have i yet


----------



## azure0wind (May 7, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> where can i download it?
> +++++++++ doesnt have it yet
> 
> 
> ...


no asking rom links dude.
EDIT: edit your post like what above guy said, or Toni will give you warn, like me


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

L/R button = Attack
Dpad/Buttons = Move
touch screen = navigation/aim

Waffle,
no idea what are you talking about
cheats work perfectly for this game and others
at least the monsters can't kill me


----------



## waffle1995 (May 7, 2010)

yea i change my post
thx for telling me


----------



## waffle1995 (May 7, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> L/R button = Attack
> Dpad/Buttons = Move
> touch screen = navigation/aim
> 
> ...



oh it nothing. on akaio some of my cheat doesnt work but on Wood it works perfectly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not Dementium II but other games~

scds1 is the worst cheat support, if it doesnt like the cheat the game wont load wdf...


----------



## rockstar99 (May 7, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> L/R button = Attack
> Dpad/Buttons = Move
> touch screen = navigation/aim
> 
> ...


Can we change the control setup?


----------



## Maz7006 (May 7, 2010)

ayaka_fan said:
			
		

> Edit your post, you can't mention rom sites. And no, they don't have i yet
> 
> QUOTE(azure0wind @ May 7 2010, 08:18 AM) no asking rom links dude.
> EDIT: edit your post like what above guy said, or Toni will give you warn, like me



just report posts.... end of story. Why quote and make things worse, don't get it.


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

there are 2 types which is type 1 and 2..

type 1 = dpad + L as attack
type 2 = buttons + R as attack

if thats what you want to know


----------



## azure0wind (May 7, 2010)

*snip
anyway i seem can't play this game, because my DSi L and R button are broken


----------



## rockstar99 (May 7, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> *snip
> anyway i seem can't play this game, because my DSi L and R button are broken


Smooch them for 5 mins and it should work for like 1-2 hours


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> you too maz why are you quoting if it make things worse? i don't get it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GO FIX them so you can enjoy the game when it is fixed


----------



## Maz7006 (May 7, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> you too maz why are you quoting if it make things worse? i don't get it too.



You quoted a post that is "bad" ... im just saying why waste your time, just hit that report button and it will be solved. Just for future reference.


----------



## azure0wind (May 7, 2010)

oh okay then.
but if you're in his/her position do you want to become WARNED and then BANNED?


----------



## granville (May 7, 2010)

Some people who ARE going to be warned or banned is you guys if you don't get back ontopic... Which i will now try to do.

This game is quite a big improvement so far over the first. Seems even creepier, environments are a LOT more varied and more detailed, you can now hold both the flashlight AND a weapon using both hands, and you can now crouch and jump. Seems like a 100% improvement. And apparently the save point issue from the first game has been fixed as well. And no respawning enemies either! Been playing it in no$ for a few, but it won't save properly yet.


----------



## falcon64z8 (May 7, 2010)

So want to play this, but man L/R buttons do not work anymore... :[


----------



## Daminite (May 7, 2010)

i could never get the first one to work for long. there were specific paths that would cause it to freeze on my m3. to date that one, metroid prime hunters and the world ends with you are the only games i havent been able to play. i cant remember in i'm allowed to ask about game compatibility on this forum.

i've been planning on getting an acekard2i pretty much just to see if the world ends with you works on it.

Edit: oops, got dementium mixed up with theresia.


----------



## zeromac (May 7, 2010)

oh man, the first one actually scared me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When i first tried the first one i was just like "Meh there will probs be only some crappy stick figures with guts painted onto the body" 
Boy was i wrong
so 
so
so
very
wrong...

Man I'm differently going to try this


----------



## HunterJ (May 7, 2010)

doesnt save on AKAIO RC2 =(
is there a patch?


----------



## Blue-K (May 7, 2010)

One of the few games that I can't find online...strange.

Anyone tested Desmume? Maybe it works there...


----------



## granville (May 7, 2010)

Desmume doesn't load it, white screen after the Venom intro. It loads in no$gba, but still has save issues apparently.


----------



## Kixy (May 7, 2010)

Does this method work for the save issue?


----------



## Arkansaw (May 7, 2010)

about time!


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

these are the weapons available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flame Thrower
Dynamite
Mysterious Relic (boomerang)
Nail Gun
Buzz Saw

Shank (Knife)
Revolver
Sledgehammer
ShotGun
Assault Rifle






this is the venom ad that we are talking about
you can skip it by pressing START or whatever buttons


----------



## dudereno (May 7, 2010)

A definite improvement from the first game. Super smooth framerate. The controls are tight and responsive. Sound design and texture work are excellent, given the hardware constraints of the DS. Played 40min worth up to the first flashlight sequence. I was drawn into the game even though I'm not the greatest fan of the horror genre. 

Plays but doesn't save on the EOS SP2 in patch mode. Clean mode runs but black screens after the cracktro and opening company logos. This could be down to the source which looks trimmed.


----------



## Rayder (May 7, 2010)

What was the name of that program that removed cracktro's?  Because since the game didn't have any AP, then there's no need for a cracktro on the ROM.

I might be thinking of an old GBA cracktro remover though.......


----------



## lolzed (May 7, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> What was the name of that program that removed cracktro's?  Because since the game didn't have any AP, then there's no need for a cracktro on the ROM.
> 
> I might be thinking of an old GBA cracktro remover though.......


gran(i think) said its GBATA


----------



## Slave (May 7, 2010)

wow what the hell I still cant find it anywhere O_O lol but oh well... it's not like I coule play it it seems...  hopefully a patch or something will be out.


----------



## mr.spickle (May 7, 2010)

this seems to be a lot better than the first dementium, shame there is a saving issue with it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 7, 2010)

I liked the first Dementium, right up to point where I realized that you need to replay everything if you didn't actually cleared the chapter/section..

So I've killed few monsters, walked trough rooms and it all looked the same to me, gave up on game.
I hope this one will be better!


----------



## Slave (May 7, 2010)

same for me... i gave up the game when I got lost in a level after the 3rd boss... and when I figured out where I was, I was almost right at the beggining of the whole game, back-tracked my way almost 3h of gameplay... left the game, never touched it again... hopefully this one is better


----------



## Seicomart (May 7, 2010)

Shouldn't roms that have been altered with an intro be nuked by default? Surely nobody wants trash like this in their archives...Only clean dumps should be included in dats imho.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

Best day ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Finally. I hope it works on Supercard DSonei, if no one has tested that yet


----------



## Cierpa (May 7, 2010)

I dont know... but Dementium 2 - works on my R4 without YSMenu.
Plays inrto very well, gamplay works to! I dont know about saving... i must go to first save point!

Oh no... the same problem - save data could not be accessed.


----------



## Blue-K (May 7, 2010)

I'm sorry, but what's an "underdump"? Because this release seems to be one, and it doesn't sound good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe this could explain the Saving problems...

Or I'm completely wrong and you can ignore this post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but what's an "underdump"? Because this release seems to be one, and it doesn't sound good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the full rom wasn't dumped all the way


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 7, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Blue-K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, darn underdumps

haha the ability to save not dumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so now we wait for new dump


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

hahahaa, based on how the scene works!
this will be nuked!
i will be surprise they allow a trimmed and patched rom to consider as a PROPER scene release


----------



## BlueStar (May 7, 2010)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Shouldn't roms that have been altered with an intro be nuked by default? Surely nobody wants trash like this in their archives...Only clean dumps should be included in dats imho.



I remember a time when game releases without an intro were considered trash and not 'proper' releases.  

In my opinion every release should have a 'tro


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 7, 2010)

a game released alone today showing its uniqueness on the DS... the first one was good but not as scary and kinda limited... trailers of this game showed that it was much more diverse and well though (as usual)


----------



## plasmatron (May 7, 2010)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Shouldn't roms that have been altered with an intro be nuked by default? Surely nobody wants trash like this in their archives...Only clean dumps should be included in dats imho.




Oh my god. Todays kids have no fuckin clue. 
If you wanr a clean copy, go and buy the original. 
This is a scenerelease, and fuck YEAH it needs a fuckin cracktro !!!
Keep the real scene spirit alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









VENOM RULEZ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Who remembers this one ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR1vhdw1tEs


----------



## Toa_235 (May 7, 2010)

too bad that it`s an undump, but still where did you guys get it rlly i cant find it...???


----------



## Shiafiku (May 7, 2010)

Um hey guys, I'm a noob here. Just asking, how do you download this rom? Thanks in advance.


----------



## raulpica (May 7, 2010)

plasmatron said:
			
		

> Seicomart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, so many memories


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

Shiafiku said:
			
		

> Um hey guys, I'm a noob here. Just asking, how do you download this rom? Thanks in advance.


You download them from rom site. No I can not give up rom sites though, please keep that in mind.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 7, 2010)

normmatt said earlier and was saying that its loads another nds file from its filesystem which doesn't get patched, and there's a different nds for each language so its not quite a simple fix, or something along those lines.


----------



## yoshiyoshi1 (May 7, 2010)

where do I have to click to download???? please someone tell me


----------



## prowler (May 7, 2010)

yoshiyoshi1 said:
			
		

> where do I have to click to download???? please someone tell me


I dunno bout' you but we click here


----------



## HunterJ (May 7, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> yoshiyoshi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yerp i click there for alll my DS game needs and requests! it solves EVERYTHING


----------



## devilworld (May 7, 2010)

i really cant wait to get this and see what its like compared to the first one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iv been playing D 1 to get in the mood for number 2 and have been scouring all the sites i know to find this and cant find it >,<
guess ill have to wait, witch i will glady do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and bloody poo to EU getting it ages away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*off topic - JESUS! to the heavy post moderations :S, if theirs a ban hammer coming i don't wanna be here for the massacre lol


----------



## Blaze163 (May 7, 2010)

This has been Nuked, correct? I'm sure I saw it on one of my sites last night but now that I'm trying to download it, it seems to have vanished. Guess the save issues are more severe than I realised. Oh well, plenty to keep me amused until this gets a new dump. The DS needs more games like this, more stuff for the adult gamers to balance out the tidal wave of shovelware for the kids.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 7, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> This has been Nuked, correct? I'm sure I saw it on one of my sites last night but now that I'm trying to download it, it seems to have vanished. Guess the save issues are more severe than I realised. Oh well, plenty to keep me amused until this gets a new dump. The DS needs more games like this, more stuff for the adult gamers to balance out the tidal wave of shovelware for the kids.
> 
> Off topic, any news on Monster Racers? I'm told the release date was pushed back a few days 'til the 10th, can anyone confirm? Looks kinda interesting. Kinda like what Pokemon Dash should have been. Also on that subject, what happened to Monster Rancher DS? Was it never released or just never dumped, 'cause I can't find it anywhere and according to my release schedule it was out weeks ago.


Monster rancher is pushed to july


----------



## JohnLoco (May 7, 2010)

looks too scary for me :/


----------



## devilworld (May 7, 2010)

ok it works on wood 1.06 perfectly, but HAVE NOT tested saving yet, as soon as i can, ill turn it off and find out what happens ?
and if anyone else is testing/has on wood 1.06, have you/they tried setting the save type manually ?

**yeap, save doesn't work, but wow am i impressed so far X) actually really want to play it now, so far impressed by movement, the shank with the 3 hit combo, ability to hold pills this time >,< god that was annoying about D1, and just wow. gunna find out if any arm patching will help this and the manual save types**


----------



## Gwaith (May 7, 2010)

In case anybody cares: The Game seems to be multi. It contains English and German at least. So I guess its Multi 5. You don't see that very often with USA versions.


Edit: It saves as soon as you start a new game. It even says so on the bottom screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So you can test the save right away.
Can't load the save with up to date AKAIO on Acekard2.1.


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2010)

Gwaith said:
			
		

> In case anybody cares: The Game seems to be multi. It contains English and German at least. So I guess its Multi 5. You don't see that very often with USA versions.


Indeed, it is (English/French/Spanish/Italian/German).


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 7, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Gwaith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep and inside the system each Language has a .nds
hence why firmware does not autopatch as it find find a problem with the 1st .nds it loads

its quite funny as its like the game rom is a flashcart containing the 5 different langauge roms


----------



## themuddaload (May 7, 2010)

nvm, JUST popped up on my fav source.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 7, 2010)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> anyone got a file name? not seeing it on my regular sources.



pensez le français


----------



## dudereno (May 7, 2010)

Half way through the second chapter. Got to hand it to Renegade Kid. They have taken on board the criticism of Moon being a bit too samey. D2 mixes up the action well. Changing environments, logic puzzles, escape F.O.E. maze type sequences. I have to commend them on the sound design. They have taken the original haunting piano score and mixed it up for the sequel. I love the mocking tone of the evil voice over dewd. Very impressed so far. They have thrown off the shackles. They could easily have produced a cookie-cutter corridor FPS. The game shows real promise.


----------



## goncalodoom (May 7, 2010)

i downloaded it and played it,then after i turn off my ds and turn it on again i wasnt able to load,it said the save data could not be accessed!


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 7, 2010)

goncalodoom said:
			
		

> i downloaded it and played it,then after i turn off my ds and turn it on again i wasnt able to load,it said the save data could not be accessed!



well that would be the AP


----------



## ByteMunch (May 7, 2010)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> nvm, JUST popped up on my fav source.



Same... Great people use [__________]


----------



## Blaze163 (May 7, 2010)

This just re-appeared on one of my chosen sites. Does this mean it's been fixed and un-nuked? IE: working on cyclo? 1.58? It's just finished d/l and it's a 56mb file. Random...64mb is pretty common, but 56? wtf?

Incidentally, I've been out of the loop for a few weeks. Is 1.58Final still the most up to date Cyclo firmware? If not, what is and what upgrades does the new version have?


----------



## Chanser (May 7, 2010)

Look at the Cyclo forum.


----------



## Gwaith (May 7, 2010)

It's a 56MB File cause it was trimmed by the group. Which is rather unusual.


----------



## theli (May 7, 2010)

ignore


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Incidentally, I've been out of the loop for a few weeks. Is 1.58Final still the most up to date Cyclo firmware? If not, what is and what upgrades does the new version have?


It's the latest stable. There's also 1.59B1, and if you're willing to use the testing-stage GUI updates, then you can use B.0 or B.1.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

Gwaith said:
			
		

> It's a 56MB File cause it was trimmed by the group. Which is rather unusual.


Shouldn't it be nuked, then? (I know that's ridiculous because the game plays just fine when trimmed, except for the AP of course, but it happens)

Ontopic: Sick! In all meanings of the word!


----------



## Gwaith (May 7, 2010)

I'm quite sure that it's nuked on stricter scene release sites. Since the AP wasn't removed + the trimming. 
But GBAtemp isn't that strict with listing releases which is fine I guess.


For those of you that are still wondering how to save, you'll find some kind of red portraits at which you can save and replenish your life.


----------



## themuddaload (May 7, 2010)

freezes after cracktro on my m3 real...


----------



## DCG (May 7, 2010)

darn. m3 is getting a bit lazy with their updates imo lately, some games still don't work that I play. hopefully the save issue will be fixed soon for m3 and the game will work aswell.

ps. that amiga crack intro is realy nice, pure quality. they put alot of work in it XD

edit. are more of you having problems with youtube crashing?


----------



## Covarr (May 7, 2010)

A rom with an intro has the same value to a collection as a game sold at GameStop with a price sticker directly on the case, IMO.

Actually, if the intro is responsible for the saving issues people are having as I suspect, it's akin to putting a price sticker on the inside of a comic book, covering up a speech bubble.

edit: People are saying it's a new save type. I'd still rather place the blame on VENOM, though.


----------



## HunterJ (May 7, 2010)

i wonder how long till the patch comes out? or an AKAIO fix comes out


----------



## morphius (May 7, 2010)

Covarr said:
			
		

> A rom with an intro has the same value to a collection as a game sold at GameStop with a price sticker directly on the case, IMO. A
> 
> Actually, if the intro is responsible for the saving issues people are having as I suspect, it's akin to putting a price sticker on the inside of a comic book, covering up a speech bubble.
> 
> edit: People are saying it's a new save type. I'd still rather place the blame on VENOM, though.



I remember ...back in oldschool scene days c64, amiga , etc etc... (yea i'm old) a release wasn't a release unless it had an intro. It definatley gave a certain flavor to the scene. I will agree though that a intro should never break a release.


----------



## Brian117 (May 7, 2010)

Not "working" on EDGE latest firmware v1.10.

You can load up the game fine, get to the main menu, select new game, and you can play with no problems at all. But when you save the game at any point in the game, turn the DS off, and load up the game again, and select continue, it says "The Save Data cannot be accessed, turn off your DS and try again".

Seems like a very easy issue to fix since it doesn't have any problems booting up/playing. Won't take long for either an AR code fix, or a patch.


----------



## demitrius (May 7, 2010)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> freezes after cracktro on my m3 real...



Are you using shitty Sakura? It works fine on Touchpod.


----------



## mthrnite (May 7, 2010)




----------



## GTAMAN1 (May 7, 2010)

this game reminds me of the time i played football, and then my friend fell over and hurt his leg, we went to the hospital and there was this man in  a doctors coat with a funny eye! lololol! and then everything was ok-he had a demented eye!!


----------



## Daminite (May 7, 2010)

demitrius said:
			
		

> themuddaload said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought that the only difference between sakura and touchpod was the user interface.


----------



## themuddaload (May 7, 2010)

demitrius said:
			
		

> themuddaload said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tried it on the quad boot thingy. on akura and the new sakura,  i guess i could try it on the r4i and old sakura.


----------



## Sabata (May 7, 2010)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> demitrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using an R4i. It works fine until you try and shut it off and load up the game.

Stupid Anti-Piracy.


----------



## jdevil99 (May 7, 2010)

I wasn't to worried because I bought this day one, I'm a big supporter of Renegade and their small development team bringing me some FPS goodness on DS. I didn't play but maybe and hour of it because I'm lazy and prefer to have all my games on one card without switching. Hehe, but yeah I'm sure someone else mentioned this, but instead of normal saves at the mirrors in game that cause the error, I use the Supercard w/ EOS' built in save system (press all the buttons simultaneously to bring up on board menu). That way, I turn it off and can play later by just starting up the rom, bringing up the Supercard menu and load up my save, by passing the necessity to save in game.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

Didn't really like the first one because it was a little too linear (IIRC) and it got boring after a while. Also, I'm not that big of a fan of FPS games on DS. But, if it's true that they ironed out some of the issues with the first game, I'll give this one a try.



			
				morphius said:
			
		

> Covarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really liked the intros on my C64 games when I was a kid! As long as you can skip them with the press of a button (unlike some of the Mode7 GBA intros) and they don't break the game, I'm totally fine with them. I'm not fine with a price sticker directly on the case of a game though.


----------



## Rayder (May 7, 2010)

So what to we need to do to rip that useless intro out of the rom?  Maybe if it's not attempting to patch that intro screen first, then the game might work ok since it would load the actual game and not a pointless intro screen first.

I might go buy the game just to get a proper rip of the ROM.  I remember some other game ran fine with a clean rom, but didn't want to work in a CycloDS at all when it contained a scene intro screen.  That is why I mentioned this. Besides, they didn't "crack" anything, they just stuck an intro on it that may do more to prevent the game from running correctly on flashcarts than anything else.  I could be totally wrong about that, but why even waste our time with these intro screens when they didn't actually crack anything?  It's just another useless screen of crap in our face that we have to wait for before we get into the game.

I looked at the rom in DSlazy and it wasn't obvious to me what files needed to be deleted to remove that intro screen.  Once the intro screen is gone, then we'll know for sure whether the game truly needs a fix or not.


----------



## Brian117 (May 7, 2010)

Could that stupid intro have anything to do with the issues of saving? Could it maybe be taking up an extra amount of file space, which could cause it not to be saved correctly because it's too large?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> *snip


lol, it took me a while to get it but nice joke mate


----------



## citron2k1 (May 7, 2010)

I couldn't get it to work with wood R4. I the the cracktro screen and then all white. :/


----------



## Toa_235 (May 7, 2010)

it works on R4i.cn clone ... i can play and save using the real time save but when i restart the DSi and reload it works well but gets bugged when i go through doors ... shit


----------



## JabbaFlap (May 7, 2010)

Great looking adult game reminescent of Manhunt II and Silent Hill but control scheme sucks. Drop that *!*!& stylus and use Ctrl-Pad and X-Y-A-B keys for moving about (and X key for picking stuff up when close).
Think I'll replay MH II Uncensored on PSP for the umpteenth time ;P


----------



## Master Mo (May 7, 2010)

The game looks great and it seems they`ve overall managed to get rid of the few issues of the first one! 

Otherwise the controls and the overall feel of the game is perfect and hopefully Team Cyclo will have a fix soon.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 7, 2010)

Been playing with a hex editor, but have thus far been unsuccessful. It now loads to 2 white screens.

If you do a search for Venom, you can see where part of the intro is located. The problem is that I have no idea how much before, after, or in-between is part of the intro and what isn't.


----------



## Inunah (May 7, 2010)

So i've got the first one but I haven't finished it. Should I finish Dementium 1 or move on to Dementium 2? I'm kind of Ho-hum about D1 by now.


----------



## citron2k1 (May 7, 2010)

I couldn't get it to work with wood R4. I the the cracktro screen and then all white. :/


----------



## themuddaload (May 7, 2010)

karua or whatever: no workey
sakura: no workey
touchpod: no workey
r4i firmware: works!

i got to the place with the padlock on the door. probly going to quit now until we get a save fix.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> karua or whatever: no workey
> sakura: no workey
> touchpod: no workey
> *r4i* firmware: works!
> ...








Now _that's_ embarrasing.


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 7, 2010)

Gonna check this one out.

also...



			
				mthrnite said:
			
		

>



That's the scariest facepalm I've ever seen.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> themuddaload said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye, that is embarrassing, by work do you mean saves and loads or just plays?
I no longer have a fully functional M3 Real anymore, so I can't test it.


----------



## coolness (May 7, 2010)

Cool game


----------



## shadowsfm (May 7, 2010)

i'm stuck in the snow. my items are knife, revolver, sledgehammer, flashlight, revolver and shotgun ammo, 3 postcards and a letter. 

i'm at the village with hay in the center, a combination lock, and a spider lock. i can go in a barn but its empty. i don't know what to do next.

ps. lost my Sylas just now

edit: never mind


----------



## basher11 (May 7, 2010)

i was like this when i saw it on my site: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then


----------



## kimikal27 (May 7, 2010)

works perfect on dsi AKAIO 1.6 RC2

correction.... i wish...


----------



## Inunah (May 7, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

Well the cat boy tested it out in case no one did, but it doesn't work on Supercard DSOnei using EOS.
Not a shock there.


----------



## basher11 (May 7, 2010)

can't save? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what a rain on my parade....


----------



## demitrius (May 7, 2010)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> karua or whatever: no workey
> sakura: no workey
> touchpod: no workey
> r4i firmware: works!
> ...



Touchpod: WORKS


----------



## Inunah (May 7, 2010)

Question:

R4 Wood has the same, if not MORE, compatibility as other carts like Acekard or the whatnot. How is it that R4 Wood cannot even load Dementium II, yet even other carts with LESS compatibility load it?!


----------



## basher11 (May 7, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> R4 Wood has the same, if not MORE, compatibility as other carts like Acekard or the whatnot. How is it that R4 Wood cannot even load Dementium II, yet even other carts with LESS compatibility load it?!



different carts. doesn't matter if our has more compatibility or not.


----------



## devilworld (May 7, 2010)

but it does load on wood r4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



whats going on now ? works fine on my wood, running 1.06 on an original R4 v2
but does have the save problem
so what am i missing ???


----------



## kimikal27 (May 7, 2010)

i can play the game nd save the game...
the problem is loading the save after power off or reset


----------



## Inunah (May 7, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> but it does load on wood r4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? It wouldn't load on my R4. I use Wood R4 1.06, too!


You are missing nothing, though. Everyone else has this problem except for Cyclo users and their RTS.


----------



## devilworld (May 7, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> devilworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well thats same as mine so i dunno :S and iv already tried all the different save types with the wood 1.06 and tried to save to different numbered slots, still didnt load the save

tell me what size your getting for the game, and have you made sure that global reset is turned to "off" on D2, if that doesnt help at least load the game, ill have a look again and give you more of a heads up how its working on mine and not yours :S


----------



## Inunah (May 7, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turning reset off fixes it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Somewhat.


----------



## devilworld (May 7, 2010)

so you can play it now ? just the gay thing of having to start again everytime >,<
heres to a quick AR code fix like GTA had (Y)


----------



## kitehimuro (May 7, 2010)

It doesn't save properly in no$GBA either. Not sure if it's for or against it being an AP since the last time with Strange Journey, no$GBA didn't trigger the AP stuff.


----------



## shadowsfm (May 7, 2010)

oh wow, first ds game with boobs?


----------



## Inunah (May 7, 2010)

kitehimuro said:
			
		

> It doesn't save properly in no$GBA either. Not sure if it's for or against it being an AP since the last time with Strange Journey, no$GBA didn't trigger the AP stuff.


If it doesn't save in no$gba then we're screwed.


----------



## shadowsfm (May 8, 2010)

ok, died and can't continue in chapter 4. i quit


----------



## basher11 (May 8, 2010)

don't know about you guys, but im just having fun with my super hard mode mod, even if i can't save.


----------



## Rayder (May 8, 2010)

I guess this is one of those rare times where I'll use the RTS feature on my CycloDS.  Seems to be working out ok so far.


----------



## worlok375 (May 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Well the cat boy tested it out in case no one did, but it doesn't work on Supercard DSOnei using EOS.
> Not a shock there.



You...you...YOU STOLE MY OCCASIONAL 3RD PERSON TALKING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (you devious luchador)

On-topic: Hrm my save doesn't load.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 8, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> themuddaload said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL only n00bs


----------



## Swamp7hing (May 8, 2010)

S'wait. RTS on Cyclo B.1 allows for saving?


----------



## elixirdream (May 8, 2010)

Swamp7hing said:
			
		

> S'wait. RTS on Cyclo B.1 allows for saving?



it doesn't save the progress into the .sav file
but you can continue progress the game with RTS


----------



## demitrius (May 8, 2010)

Finished it. Decent game, but the ending is garbage.


----------



## basher11 (May 8, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Swamp7hing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they're lucky


----------



## Advi (May 8, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> SimpyDsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As opposed to? Currently IRC sharing, the king, isn't as popular as it once was.


----------



## dirty_harry (May 8, 2010)

newsgroups.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 8, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



usenet and scene ftp's


----------



## Advi (May 8, 2010)

dirty_harry said:
			
		

> newsgroups.


lol paying for piracy
lol
saying one mode of piracy is better than the other is like arguing what's the best gun for robbing a bank


----------



## Rascal (May 8, 2010)

First, let's squash some rumors: The added intro and/or trimming are not causing the SAV issue.  The original, untrimmed dump had the same symptoms before Venom got hold of it.  I know this because I have dumped my retail cart nine ways till Sunday and get the same results.

Second, I take stock in the fact that Normatt's on the case. As a matter of fact he's working on it right now.

I want to run this on my AK2i as much as anybody, but we'll just have to be patient and play it off our retail carts until somebody can find a way to make it work.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 8, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> dirty_harry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't pay for usenet


----------



## kimikal27 (May 8, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah right...


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 8, 2010)

kimikal27 said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never have


----------



## medegen (May 8, 2010)

Most ISP's in the states have their own newsgroup servers that are free to their customers. I know Cox has their own servers with decent retention as well and for the most part uncensored.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 8, 2010)

medegen said:
			
		

> Most ISP's in the states have their own newsgroup servers that are free to their customers. I know Cox has their own servers with decent retention as well and for the most part uncensored.



Exactly


----------



## kimikal27 (May 8, 2010)

medegen said:
			
		

> Most ISP's in the states have their own newsgroup servers that are free to their customers. I know Cox has their own servers with decent retention as well and for the most part uncensored.



oh, ok
that i didn't know, very cool then


----------



## Seicomart (May 8, 2010)

plasmatron said:
			
		

> Oh my god. Todays kids have no fuckin clue.
> If you wanr a clean copy, go and buy the original.



"Todays kids?" Unlike you, I've been playing since Pong, pfffft!

As for my disdain over intros, as you have no idea what I do and why this is desirable I suggest you shut your gob.


----------



## devilworld (May 8, 2010)

This is probably very very retarded but....
has anyone actually tried the AR code that was used with GTA to get around the save problem, as i know so many of us have quoted that old problem. i know its unlikely to work, but... worth a test right ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> This is probably very very retarded but....
> has anyone actually tried the AR code that was used with GTA to get around the save problem, as i know so many of us have quoted that old problem. i know its unlikely to work, but... worth a test right ?



It won't work, the protection is most likely different and the addresses for various things will definitely be in different places.


----------



## devilworld (May 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> devilworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea i suspected so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with values being different. tha well, it shouldnt be too long now anyways


----------



## cosimocub (May 8, 2010)

um so yeah i have an acekard 2, with the same firmware i downloaded in order to play zelda spirit tracks. i aint downloaded no roms since then! when i see venom it freezes, bottom screen turning white

?


----------



## Jason5877 (May 8, 2010)

Dementium_II_CRACK_NDS-VENOM

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=9453


----------



## basher11 (May 8, 2010)

Jason5877 said:
			
		

> Dementium_II_CRACK_NDS-VENOM
> 
> http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=9453



thank god.


----------



## basher11 (May 8, 2010)

mirror link

http://filetrip.net/f11150-Dementium_II_CR...-VENOM-1-0.html


----------



## Rayder (May 8, 2010)

A crack has been released!  DS-Scene has the file.

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=9453

I confirmed it works on a CycloDS using FW B.1.

Now the intro that was tacked on to it is valid and acceptable.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 8, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> A crack has been released!  DS-Scene has the file.
> 
> http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=9453
> 
> ...


It says "loading works now" (on the thread) but does that also mean that saving works now?


----------



## basher11 (May 8, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup


----------



## Chanser (May 8, 2010)

Already on FileTrip.
http://filetrip.net/f11150-Dementium_II_CR...-VENOM-1-0.html


----------



## shadowmanwkp (May 8, 2010)

I encountered an error after trying to run the *.bat file. It says that some files are missing (like bspatch.exe). I figuered out how to work around it by doin the following: 

Copy the rom to the same folder as the *.bat file. After that, run the program by dragging the rom (don't forget to rename it to "v-dmntii.nds") onto the *.bat file. The program will try to patch, but fail, because it won't find the right files.... Now if you look closely, the first line will show you a path it went to. Navigate to this path and copy all files to that EXACT folder. For example: in my case it said "C:\documents and settings\" (with  being my profile folder and C:\ being my hard disk), in this case you need to go to "my computer" then your hard disk, go to the folder "documents and settings" and then finally to "username" (depends on the name of the profile) and copy all files there. Now that you've copied all files to that folder drag v-dmntii.nds onto the *.bat file. Now it SHOULD work (make sure you turn auto sorting off, because you don't need these files after patching in that folder).

If it does, you will keep your "v-dmntii.nds" and the *.bat file will also create "v-dm2fix.nds" which is the fixed rom.

If it does not, then you need to try again by looking up the path in the first line.

Do note that the patch ain't fully complete, because if you try to resume your save after dying it will say the save is corrupt, while it actually ain't. If you die, you just need go to the menu itself instead of resuming your save, which will take you about 2 extra seconds, which ain't a big deal
I encountered this using XP SP3 home edition. I never had any problems like this with xdelta, but it did work for me after doing this.


Oh right, gotta get back on topic. I've played the first game, but didn't get very far, I get stuck in games very easilly. I really liked the game and I found it one of the best FPS games on the ds. I hope the fix will work on wood R4 without major problems and that I do get far this time.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 8, 2010)

Glad to see there is a patch out and people will now start playing (and stop complaining).

Though I'm happy for the fix, I have no guts to play this game :<


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 8, 2010)

Confirmed to work on 2i.


----------



## Marche100 (May 8, 2010)

Just signed up quick to say that it works on EZFlash V (3 in 1, although it would most likely also work on any other version)

I'm guessing that with the fix this will work on anything. It seems to run perfectly, although I've only started it up quick to see if the saving and loading works (which it obviously does), so I can't say for sure yet.


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 8, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Glad to see there is a patch out and people will now start playing (and stop complaining).
> 
> Though I'm happy for the fix, I have no guts to play this game :<



Me too. ._. I already got scared of Dementium I because random monsters were popping out of nowhere...


----------



## cowboycoder77 (May 8, 2010)

A few people owe Venom an apology :-)

Not only did their old-school intro not break the saving, they are actually the first to release a fix for it.


----------



## Blue-K (May 8, 2010)

Confirmed to work with M3 Real (Touchpod. Sakura whitescreens for me). Man, hell of a game, like I expected. Though, a bit disappointing that they borrowed so much from the first game...though still awesome game.

Oh, and @Renegade Kid, please bring the Series to the Wii (or XBox360 is also good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I'll buy it. For DS, this game just feels as its not supposed to be on that console for me...


----------



## Inunah (May 8, 2010)

Does this mean on Wood R4 you can have reset on and it'll work? I got white screens after the intro with any reset on.


----------



## Swamp7hing (May 8, 2010)

Anywhere I can find a pre-cracked version? The disadvantages of a Mac.


----------



## basher11 (May 8, 2010)

Swamp7hing said:
			
		

> Anywhere I can find a pre-cracked version? The disadvantages of a Mac.
> 
> keep checking. you'll eventually find one. not here though
> 
> QUOTE(Inunah @ May 8 2010, 03:36 PM) Does this mean on Wood R4 you can have reset on and it'll work? I got white screens after the intro with any reset on.



so it wont work WITH reset? or no?


----------



## Inunah (May 8, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Swamp7hing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try looking at a ROM distributing site, and if it has a forum, ask for it there. You can't get links to ROMs or even mention the names of ROM distributing sites here.


----------



## basher11 (May 8, 2010)

you can just have soft reset disabled for THAT game only. just go to settings and turn soft reset off.
if it's on global (on), then it's not really a problem. all other new games you put in sill still have soft reset


----------



## Inunah (May 8, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> you can just have soft reset disabled for THAT game only. just go to settings and turn soft reset off.
> if it's on global (on), then it's not really a problem. all other new games you put in sill still have soft reset


Yeah.... But I like my soft reset on for EVERY game. I have it turned off for Dementium II already.... Last time I played D2 I kept trying to soft reset and couldn't and it depressed me.


----------



## cosimocub (May 8, 2010)

um i can't create the cracked file. downloaded the rom from *snip*, and the crack from filetrip

says system cannot find the nds file

nuts


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 8, 2010)

cosimocub said:
			
		

> um i can't create the cracked file. downloaded the rom from *snip*, and the crack from filetrip
> 
> says system cannot find the nds file
> 
> nuts


As someone said earlier, you have to rename your .nds file to v-dmntii.nds


----------



## basher11 (May 8, 2010)

cosimocub said:
			
		

> um i can't create the cracked file. downloaded the rom from *snip*, and the crack from filetrip
> 
> says system cannot find the nds file
> 
> ...



then don't play it. or just wait for another wood r4 firmware update. (if possible)


----------



## Inunah (May 8, 2010)

*Sigh* No, I'll just grin and bear it...


----------



## cowboycoder77 (May 8, 2010)

Even with the crack, the loading will fail if you choose to retry after dying. Not such a big deal as you can quit and then load from the title screen, but the fix isn't entirely complete.


----------



## Kirito (May 8, 2010)

Someone on DS-Scene is saying this still has issues with continuing after death.  I'm not in a place where I can test the patch right now, can anyone who has it confirm if this is an issue?

Lol, answered right as I was posting.


----------



## basher11 (May 8, 2010)

cowboycoder77 said:
			
		

> Even with the crack, the loading will fail if you choose to retry after dying. Not such a big deal as you can quit and then load from the title screen, but the fix isn't entirely complete.



this is why i use a infinite health cheat.


----------



## Reecey (May 8, 2010)

I cannot get the patch to work, I get errors in command prompt and presss key and exit. Ive put all the files from the crack into a file on my desktop (dementium 2 crack) but when i click on the bat file no crack is made. Does this crack only work with Venom release? Can someone help. Thanks.


----------



## basher11 (May 8, 2010)

reece71079 said:
			
		

> I cannot get the patch to work, I get errors in command prompt and presss key and exit. Ive put all the files from the crack into a file on my desktop (dementium 2 crack) but when i click on the bat file no crack is made. Does this crack only work with Venom release? Can someone help. Thanks.



rename the rom?


----------



## cosimocub (May 8, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> As someone said earlier, you have to rename your .nds file to v-dmntii.nds



ah see. danke

still i have same problem, doesn't seem to be working on acekard 2


----------



## Brian117 (May 8, 2010)

I can confirm the crack works with EDGE latest firmware v1.10. Saving works and everything!

So happy right now. Thanks to the member who linked us to the DS-Scene crack.


----------



## Dartz150 (May 8, 2010)

oooh just sweet men!!!
now I can play this masterpiece full to the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , no save issues though the dying bug, but anyway!!! 
is Amazing!!!


----------



## Rascal (May 8, 2010)

AKAIO users will be happy to know Normatt solved this last night and that the clean rom (before Venom intro and trimming) is working on the latest (unreleased) loaders/rc.  As soon as it's released, we'll post the good news here.  For now, use Venom's patch.


----------



## .Darky (May 8, 2010)

cowboycoder77 said:
			
		

> Even with the crack, the loading will fail if you choose to retry after dying. Not such a big deal as you can quit and then load from the title screen, but the fix isn't entirely complete.


Can someone else please confirm this?


----------



## Searinox (May 8, 2010)

Disappointed in the game. Was hoping for a controls update but it didn't happen. If someone can 'hack' better controls into it I'll play.


----------



## Brian117 (May 8, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> cowboycoder77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, I'll try, hang on.

EDIT: Oh, he's right. Damn. You get that same error message about the save data cannot be read. But like he said, just hit "Continue" from the main menu and you should be fine.


----------



## Dermy (May 9, 2010)

Rascal said:
			
		

> AKAIO users will be happy to know Normatt solved this last night and that the clean rom (before Venom intro and trimming) is working on the latest (unreleased) loaders/rc.  As soon as it's released, we'll post the good news here.  For now, use Venom's patch.


That's great but there still isn't a clean rom scene release. Why isn't this nuked yet?


----------



## elixirdream (May 9, 2010)

*just to inform you guys dementium II proper is OUT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Blaze163 (May 9, 2010)

By 'proper' I assume you mean a clean dump that doesn't require the patch and has no save/retry issues?


----------



## Dermy (May 9, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> *just to inform you guys dementium II proper is OUT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the release name?


----------



## elixirdream (May 9, 2010)

ind-d2pr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ID: BDEE ADCCFC30


----------



## connor_walsh (May 9, 2010)

Dementium_II_USA_PROPER_NDS-iND


----------



## Dermy (May 9, 2010)

I assume it's only available on usenet now. I'll wait for it to spread around the internetz.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 9, 2010)

Dementium_II_USA_PROPER_NDS-iND still needs cart updates or a save patch the current save patch will not work on this release


----------



## tHciNc (May 9, 2010)

Its on more than usenet. They have a source. l33t ftps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEW in NDS: -> Dementium_II_USA_CRACK_PROPER_NDS-XPA

From nfo:
This is a crack for iND release because the first VENOM one is pre-introed.

Their crack still leaves the error screen in the game and it can still
appear, for example when you choose to retry after dying.                                            
To apply patch, put ind-d2pr.nds in the same dir as the included files,
then run xpa-d2cp.bat to generate a working rom                          

Think im allowed to post here. Remove if not.

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/385288831/xpa-d2cp.rar
```


----------



## lolzed (May 9, 2010)

tHciNc said:
			
		

> NEW in NDS: -> Dementium_II_USA_CRACK_PROPER_NDS-XPA


thanks for the news


----------



## Blaze163 (May 9, 2010)

Will d/l if I can find it for testing purposes.


----------



## tHciNc (May 9, 2010)

I posted it 3 posts back.lol


----------



## basher11 (May 9, 2010)

in case rapidshare doesn't have the file anymore

http://filetrip.net/f11152-Dementium_II_US...DS-XPA-1-0.html


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 9, 2010)

Is it just me, or does the character seem to lumber more in this one? I don't remember him moving so slowly in the last game. Even when you double tap, he seems to only move as if walking fast. 

Still...there's quite a bit of improvement over the first game. Love the way the knife animates, and the detail is just ridiculous. The camera is a bit funky, though. Anytime you stop moving, it seems to zoom in slightly, as if for cinematic effect. Not sure what that's all about. I still look forward to playing through this one. It feels a lot more polished than the first game, and hey, no respawning enemies -- woot!


----------



## basher11 (May 9, 2010)

this game needs more saving spots.


----------



## basher11 (May 9, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> C'monnnn someone tell me if it's any good?
> All these gameplay videos and... no game, are KILLING me.



it's good scary. and the game has been out since 2 days ago.


----------



## Rayder (May 9, 2010)

Ok, got the proper (crack and ROM separately).......is the proper release going to replace the Venom release, or will it have a new scene number?


----------



## basher11 (May 9, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Ok, got the proper (crack and ROM separately).......is the proper release going to replace the Venom release, or will it have a new scene number?



probably new scene. it's a different crack.


----------



## Swamp7hing (May 9, 2010)

Does a pre-cracked proper version exist?


----------



## The Catboy (May 9, 2010)

Swamp7hing said:
			
		

> Does a pre-cracked proper version exist?


Yes it does.


----------



## YayMii (May 9, 2010)

I'm not into the horror FPS genre, but I guess I'll try this out. I hope it's not too scary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I scare easily)

Does the XPA crack add an XPA intro (like the XPA Spirit Tracks crack)?


----------



## basher11 (May 9, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I'm not into the horror FPS genre, but I guess I'll try this out. I hope it's not too scary
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. it's scary if you have the music on and you're playing by yourself.
2. yes, it has a stupid background in the beginning.


----------



## Rayder (May 9, 2010)

At least we have a clean dump now, so when the flashcart teams fix it, we won't have to look at a crack screen anymore every time we boot the game.


----------



## signz (May 9, 2010)

I'm kinda disappointed of the scene...
[ NUKE ] Dementium_II_USA_PROPER_NDS-iND (invalid.proper_can.not.proper.release.for.having.intro)
I think the losers of VENOM nuked it because they love their crappy intro shit and their fucktrimmed ROM


----------



## Brian117 (May 9, 2010)

Seriously, this game is uber creepy...

Last night I was playing in the dark with only one earbud in my left ear, with the sound to about a medium, and all the sound effects, music and whatnot, seriously scared the shit out of me. The sound of those alien-skull-tounge coming out of the chest, monsters. They breathe like a zombie. It's really creepy. I tried my best to find a save point so I can hurry and quit for the night.

Not to mention last night was a very windy night outside, so I heard lots of thinks creak and rattle. I hate to admit it, but I did get scared off this game. No DS game usually does that for me.


----------



## ibis_87 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, the game is superb. The first ones was just about creepy setting and sounds, in this one the developers got one thing right: it scares the shit out of you when you don't understand what the hell is happening and the things happening get pretty hairy. Not to mention the updated graphics and diversity. I'm loving this game. Definitely getting one as soon as it's released in Europe.


----------



## kezlehan (May 9, 2010)

I played this game for about an hour last night, in the dark, in bed, on my own, with the sound on about medium volume. It was super creepy. It's not overly scary, as in scream scary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but I think it's the suspense of not knowing what's coming next. I was scared to go round the corners lol!


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 9, 2010)

if you guys cant save use my patch

http://filetrip.net/f11153-Dementum-2-1-0.html


----------



## Swamp7hing (May 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Swamp7hing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I'd better get looking then.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 9, 2010)

Swamp7hing said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why go looking when u can use my patch?


----------



## Searinox (May 9, 2010)

Tried your patch. Two white screens, even with the save file deleted.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 9, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Tried your patch. Two white screens, even with the save file deleted.



if ure using with DSTT it will need to be added to infolib before it can boot

you guys can test on no$gba and check its saving if you want


----------



## Rayder (May 9, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> I'm kinda disappointed of the scene...
> [ NUKE ] Dementium_II_USA_PROPER_NDS-iND (invalid.proper_can.not.proper.release.for.having.intro)
> I think the losers of VENOM nuked it because they love their crappy intro shit and their fucktrimmed ROM



I wouldn't call Venom losers, but it does sound like a butthurt response to nuke a clean ROM to me too.  Just goes to show how much BS politics is going on behind the scenes.   Oh, let's keep the hacked ROM (with an improper file size, a crack screen for a ROM that wasn't cracked, has a different file CRC and GameID than a clean dump, not to mention a separate crack that is not 100%) but we should nuke the clean dump and the proper crack.  Yeah, that makes sense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's OK though, I have the clean dump saved away.  They can nuke whatever they want (whoever the hell "they" actually are), I'll continue to use the clean dump with the XPA crack applied that works 100% until TC fixes the game in a FW update, thank you very much.


----------



## he01man (May 9, 2010)

just to get this straight.

with the ind release and the xpa crack there are no more (saving)issues? not even the one after you die?


----------



## Chanser (May 9, 2010)

Problem is Rayder there isn't any proper DS scene rules compared to console, music, TV and movies. So basically it's a big free for all, leaving the DS release groups to set their own rules.


----------



## Brian117 (May 9, 2010)

Guys, I need some help. I'm in the place, "Bright Dawn Treatment Center", and there is a red door and you need to enter a key code to get through. But I have no idea what the key code is. If you go upstairs, there are 4 bodies hanging with numbered tags on them. The numbers I collected are, 6624. But when entering that, and other many combination of the same numbers, nothing is working. A little help? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Seems I got it. The letter says, "Follow the NEWS", and on the ground is a circle of blood with directions on it, so you got to get the numbers from N, E, W ,S. Should of thought faster. Sorry.


----------



## Advi (May 9, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Renegade Kid needs to make a Wii game.


----------



## Brian117 (May 9, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Games are always better when they create some sort of feeling. It puts you in the game - you feel what the character feels, it's almost real.



Agreed. That's almost how you feel when you play this game in the dark. It's great.

Also just noticed I made a typo. Meant to say, "Not to mention last night was a very windy night outside, so I heard lots of creaks and rattles." Don't know how I got "thinks" in there.


----------



## xtreme1 (May 10, 2010)

ive tried using the venom and xeno relaese with my wood 1.06 on original r4 and i cant get past the white loading screens? anybody get it working yet


----------



## basher11 (May 10, 2010)

xtreme1 said:
			
		

> ive tried using the venom and xeno relaese with my wood 1.06 on original r4 and i cant get past the white loading screens? anybody get it working yet



turn off soft reset.


----------



## sarcinelli (May 10, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> xtreme1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, now it works


----------



## The Hobbit 81 (May 10, 2010)

I think that I'll have to wait for a version that is already cracked or patched as none of them have worked for me.

Running: M3 Zero i, 8 gb Kingston.

Although,  have not tried the patches on a clean rom yet. Might be the way to go.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 10, 2010)

they said too much info...i'm just waiting for the end of the game for it all to be in your mind...

the story is like "ugh, i know what's going to happen and what's going on...get it over with already"

like MANHUNT [SPOILER ALERT]

in ManHunt 1 and 2 where you think everyone is out to get you and they're evil, but in the end YOU were the evil one going on a killing spree of innocent people.

but the game play is still fun...dual wielding of weapon and flashlight was introduced and no more re spawning monsters and other fixes and additions

oh, and the increased voice acting is a nice touch : P

but yea, I agree...this guy is WAYY too slow! >_


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 10, 2010)

nice game, no left hander controls?


----------



## AndreXL (May 10, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> nice game, no left hander controls?


It has left handed option.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 10, 2010)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saw that 5 min after i posted...disregard


----------



## cosimocub (May 10, 2010)

i have the v-dm2fix.nds file on my akaio 1.5 acekard 2 but all i get is venom on the top screen, white on the bottom. plus to make things worse my sd card apapter has just broke

dying to play this game, loved the first and moon

little help much appreciated


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 10, 2010)

cosimocub said:
			
		

> i have the v-dm2fix.nds file on my akaio 1.5 acekard 2 but all i get is venom on the top screen, white on the bottom. plus to make things worse my sd card apapter has just broke
> 
> dying to play this game, loved the first and moon
> 
> little help much appreciated



Update to Akaio 1.6RC2 and get Dementium_II_USA_PROPER_NDS-iND use this Dementium_II_USA_CRACK_PROPER_NDS-XPA to patch this Dementium_II_USA_PROPER_NDS-iND then play.


----------



## k3v1n_123 (May 10, 2010)

after i extract the fix to a folder and click the bat file the windows thing pops up and says that bs patch exe is not recognized as an internal or external command and it says to press any key yo continue. could anyone please help me with this issue? thanks alot


----------



## shadowmanwkp (May 11, 2010)

I replied your PM with how to fix this, hope it worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also edited my post on the 13th page for better instructions, so if anyone wants to know how it works, look it up.

Edit: or a spoiler cointaining the post is easier xD 



Spoiler



Copy the rom to the same folder as the *.bat file. After that, run the program by dragging the rom (don't forget to rename it to "v-dmntii.nds") onto the *.bat file. The program will try to patch, but fail, because it won't find the right files.... Now if you look closely, the first line will show you a path it went to. Navigate to this path and copy all files to that EXACT folder. For example: in my case it said "C:\documents and settings\" (with  being my profile folder and C:\ being my hard disk), in this case you need to go to "my computer" then your hard disk, go to the folder "documents and settings" and then finally to "username" (depends on the name of the profile) and copy all files there. Now that you've copied all files to that folder drag v-dmntii.nds onto the *.bat file. Now it SHOULD work (make sure you turn auto sorting off, because you don't need these files after patching in that folder).

If it does, you will keep your "v-dmntii.nds" and the *.bat file will also create "v-dm2fix.nds" which is the fixed rom.

If it does not, then you need to try again by looking up the path in the first line.

Do note that the patch ain't fully complete, because if you try to resume your save after dying it will say the save is corrupt, while it actually ain't. If you die, you just need go to the menu itself instead of resuming your save, which will take you about 2 extra seconds, which ain't a big deal
I encountered this using XP SP3 home edition. I never had any problems like this with xdelta, but it did work for me after doing this.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

lol, I just knew this was going to be nuked, it was a messed up dump after all. And I'm still in doubt whether the other dump will be nuked too, because it stills contains an intro...


----------



## B-Blue (May 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> lol, I just knew this was going to be nuked, it was a messed up dump after all. And I'm still in doubt whether the other dump will be nuked too, because it stills contains an intro...



You only get the intro if you applied the crack. Dementium_II_USA_PROPER_NDS-iND is a clean dump. 
(correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I haven't tried it yet, so I don't know, but I thought I read somewhere in the comments that it still had an intro (although a much smaller one). I could be wrong though.


----------



## _Crimson_Enigma_ (May 19, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dementium_II_USA_PROPER_NDS-iND is a clean dump (there is no intro), but I've ran into problems not being able to access the saved data when I try to load from menu or after dying (I'm using No$gba 2.6a if that explains anything.)


----------



## Minox (May 19, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cracktro was already included with the dumped ROM, the cracks had nothing to do with that.


----------



## Erizo (Aug 1, 2010)

I've just finished this one (acekard + akaio latest + dementium with cracktro), and it's certainly a great improvement over the previous dementium, but it was far too easy, too....


----------

